# What are you working on at the moment?



## BaronScarpia (Apr 2, 2014)

I saw similar posts in the string and piano sections. So, vocalists, what are some of the pieces you're working on at the moment? Feel free to add your favourite renditions too!

I'm currently doing the first recit and aria from the Messiah: Comfort ye and Ev'ry valley. I'm also working on Der Lindenbaum from Schubert's Winterreise.


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 15, 2009)

Right now I'm working on: 
Allerseelen by Richard Strauss
Porgi Amor by Mozart
Lascia Ch'io Pianga by Händel.


----------



## Ilarion (May 22, 2015)

At the moment: Der Erlkonig by Schubert.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

I'm making a return to singing after a break of a few years, so I'm looking at Neapolitan songs at the moment.

Torna a Surriento is the one I am working on at the moment.

N.


----------



## Creatio (Jul 2, 2015)

I´m working on Schumann´s songs (Der Nussbaum, Suleika...). Some pieces for holidays!


----------



## Vito Lattarulo (Jul 9, 2015)

Beethoven's "Archduke" Trio and Brahms 3rd Piano Quartet.
Also "The magic flute". Beautiful music! 

I llok forward to perform all these pieces next September and October!


----------



## cjvinthechair (Aug 6, 2012)

Learning (with difficulty as usual !) Rutter Requiem for Oct..
Always judge pieces on the choral bass part (yes, know it's biased, but if the composer can be bothered to write decently for us...! Recently ruined my long-held appreciation of Gerontius by trying to learn it; ghastly), & this is going down OK so far.


----------



## Ivan Limanjaya (Nov 6, 2015)

Purcell's Lord What is Man Z192

Working hard on the melismatic hallelujah section, trying to carefully sing each note clearly by replacing it with bi-di-bi-di slowly, with rhythmic variation, with metronome. 
I have trouble though with the recitative part as I'm not a native English speaker. Last time I took ABRSM grade 8 in singing, I only got 126, and the examiner remarked that my diction was not very clear, and the intonation sometimes miss a bit. I'll be moving soon to a shared living space so I don't know how to continue practicing.


----------



## KjellPrytz (Dec 16, 2016)

I am working with an orchestration of this choral:


__
https://soundcloud.com/user-892939153%2Fceremony


----------

